# Currently Feeding Natural Balance Venison/Sweet Potato



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

To 3 year old mini poodle. He seems to have some hot spots on his leg. Groomer recommended Orijen fish, she swears by it for her dogs. But i am paranoid to switch because of the class action law suit. Prior to this we were feeding taste of the wild and also royal cannin (per vet prescription). Skin issues persist on and off, worse in summer months. Recommendations? what do you feed your poodle?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed Health Extension White fish and Bison and Zignature Trout to my Pia who has intolerances to chicken, beef and lamb. Taste of the wild pacific gave everyone the trots


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! will check it out. What kind of intolerance did she have ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

chicken, beef and lamb


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

OMG I had the same issues as you. Here is my experience so far:
1. Acana Regionals: Fantastic dog food if your dog doesn't get diarrhea. Works for everyone except for Lucky
2. Orijen Six Fish: Too high in protein and causes diarrhea for all of my dogs
3. Fromm Gold: Serious health problems on this. Poor teeth, coat, and lots of poo. 
4. Honest Kitchen: Dogs loved this but caused weight loss for Lucky. Too low in protein. 
5. Merrick salmon: Good until recent batch giving everyone gas. 
6. Taste of the wild: no firm poops either. 

I am still searching for a dog food that works. I am trying Kirkland Signature Grain Free Salmon and willing to try amazon's new food called WAG. So far the Kirkland food is working really well so I might stick to that.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Try Instinct Original.....it comes in 5 different protein choices. It's a great food.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you considered food allergies or intolerances as the source of skin issues in Charlie?

My dog has food allergies and ulcerative colitis so I make all her food. Since I started making her food and training treats - she has been 100% normal and I haven't had to give her medication for ulcerative colitis in a very long time. She's allergic to or has intolerances to fish, legumes (peas, beans chickpeas), seeds like chia and several food additives that I suspect such as glycerin. She thrives on a low fat, moderate protein, high fiber diet.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

We switched our dogs to Taste of the Wild when my parents' dog started showing signs of allergies. Switching the food didn't stop her from itching, unfortunately, and we also tried other foods that didn't stop her from itching, either. We just ended up sticking with Taste of the Wild, and we now feed them the limited ingredient version they just came out with.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The most common hot spot to develop is from a flea bite .....all it takes is ONE flea bite and a couple of hours of the dog chewing and licking at it to cause a huge hot spot ! Very very common weather the dog is sensitive to fleas or not! You mention it is usually in the summer (flea season for sure!) Also, in many places fleas are no longer affected by certain flea preventatives, so check your dog often! You might try spraying his legs with a non toxic preventative like 'Wondercide' before letting him play outside too! Environmental allergies are more common than food allergies according to my Animal Dermatologist! 

IF you suspect food sensitivities DO use a 'limited ingredient' food ........the Health Extensions Whitefish mentioned by Twyla is what I used successfully on my allergic to everything Cairn Terriers!


----------

